# כדי שנתחיל את היום בכיף:  	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	      קרדיטים



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

כדי שנתחיל את היום בכיף: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מוכנות?


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

מי אנחנו? 
יונתן (או יוני, 27 וחצי) ומירית (24 וחצי).
הוא מאשקלון ועוסק בתאורת רחובות (בעיקר בעיר) ואני במקור מת"א (לא מזמן עברתי לאשקלון) ואני כלכלנית שמחפשת עבודה (מישהו רוצה להעסיק אותי? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
אנחנו יחד כמעט 4 שנים. הכרנו בלימודים לתואר ראשון בכלכלה במכללה למנהל בראשון, בערך חודש אחרי שהלימודים התחילו התקרבנו והפכנו לזוג ומאז אנחנו יחד (כולל עבודות משותפות, מבחנים משותפים וגם כישלונות והצלחות שחלקם היו משותפים..).
אגב, ב30 לחודש אנחנו מקבלים את התעודות!


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

ההצעה 30.5.2011 ! 
אחרי שנתיים וחצי של זוגיות ואינספור חפירות (בעיקר שלי) בנושא, ההצעה הגיעה ברגע שהכי לא ציפיתי לה.
זה היה היום הלפני אחרון של הסמסטר האחרון בלימודים, שנייה לפני המבחנים והלחץ. יוני החליט שהוא בא מאשקלון כדי לקחת אותי מת"א ללימודים בראשון. קצת מגוחך, לא? אני אמרתי שאם הוא מתעקש אז שיהיה.
הוא הגיע עם רכב אחר ועם אחותו שנהגה (היא גם למדה באותו זמן במכללה) ובמשך הנסיעה הוא רק דיבר והתלונן שכואבת לו הבטן ואחותו דיברה בטלפון ו"מבלי לשים לב" פיספסה את היציאה למכללה. אני הבנתי שנאחר ושלחתי הודעה לחברה שתתחיל לסכם את מה שהמרצה אומר (כי זה היה שיעור אחרון לפני המבחן!).
תוך כדי שאנחנו מתקדמים ליציאה הקרובה ביותר אבא שלו מתקשר לחוץ ועצבני שאחד העובדים שלו נתקע בדיונות בין אשקלון לניצנים ושנבוא לחלץ אותו כי אנחנו עם ג'יפ.
עכשיו כבר התבאסתי כי הבנתי שבכלל לא נגיע לשיעור וכל הדרך קיללתי את הבחור התקוע.
היטלטלנו בנסיעה בדיונות ונעצרנו על צוק כדי לראות מלמעלה איפה הבחור תקוע. או לפחות ככה חשבתי...
ברגע שיצאנו מהרכב אני ברוב תמימותי מחפשת רכב תקוע ואפילו לא שמה לב שיוני הוציא קופסה אדומה מהכיס....
פתאום קלטתי את זה ורעדתי מהתרגשות, היו קצת דמעות ועל צוק מעל הים קיבלתי את הטבעת (המהממת!!) שכל כך ציפיתי לה...

כמובן שלאחר מכן לא נסענו לשום לימודים אלא ליומיים של כיף, רוגע, פינוקים ומסאז'ים בים המלח!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (11/7/12)

מרגש!


----------



## TzutZ (11/7/12)

איזה מתוקים אתם! 
אני כבר מחכה להמשך.....


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

אני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הצעות ברגעים לא צפויים!!


----------



## piloni86 (11/7/12)

איזו התרגשות


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

מסיבת הרווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בשבוע שלפני החתונה החברות המדהימות שלי אירגנו לי מסיבת רווקות.
אני לא ידעתי שום דבר על מה שהולך להיות ותאמת הן הצליחו להפתיע אותי. הדבר היחיד שביקשתי זה מסיבה מצומצמת עם החברות הקרובות ביותר וזה מה שקיבלתי!
הבנות מצאו את סטודיו פאדמיני בראשל"צ, מן סטודיו קטן שמעוצב ממש יפה (כריות על הרצפה וכאלה) והמחיר גם כולל מפעילה וצלמת שבסוף גם נתנה לי דיסק עם כל התמונות מהערב.
כשהגעתי הבנות קיבלו אותי בזיקוקים וריקודים והשקו אותי באלכוהול ובמהלך הערב שיחקנו בכל מיני משחקים שכללו הרבה מילים גסות וצחקנו המון!
הערב התחיל בערך ב9 ונגמר ב-1 וחצי (!) וכלל מלא דברים כיפיים וכל כך נהנתי... ואפילו קיבלתי מתנה בסוף הערב 

בתמונה: מדגימות בפנטומימה "סרט פורנו"


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

התמונה לא עלתה


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

המקווה 
אמנם לא הייתי פעילה פה בפורום, אבל קראתי המון, והבנתי שרוב הבנות כאן סולדות מחוויית המקווה, שהיא פולשנית ולא נעימה...
אז אני רוצה להאיר את עיניכן:
אמא שלי, דודות שלי ודודות של יוני סיפרו לי לא פעם שבדקו אותן מכל הכיוונים, שהכניסו להן בד לבדוק אם אין דם וזה באמת נשמע נוראי ולא הייתי רוצה לעבור חוויה כזו בחיים. אבל- היום זה שונה לחלוטין! הלכתי למקווה שליד הבית שלי והבלנית הנחמדה אמרה לי לשטוף את עצמי, להסתרק ולקרוא לה. זה בדיוק מה שעשיתי והיא לא נכנסה/הפתיעה אותי כשהייתי ערומה ולא בדקה אותי בשום מקום, רק שאלה אם ניקיתי פה וניקיתי שם וזהו. לא היה שום דבר פולשני. כשנכנסתי לטבול היא לא הסתכלה עליי כשהייתי ערומה אלא עמדה עם הגב וגם כשהייתי כבר במים היא עדיין לא הסתובבה, רק בשביל לוודא שכולי מכוסה ע"י המים והיא לא רואה כלום. במהלך הטבילות שמעתי אותה אומרת רק "כשר" וזהו.
כשסיימתי היא אמרה לי לצאת מהמים ופרשה את החלוק שלי, גם כדי שאוכל להיכנס אליו וגם בכדי שלא תראה אותי ערומה.
למען האמת, הטבילה הרגישה לי כמו בריכה וזה שהיא פרשה ככה את החלוק כשיצאתי הרגיש לי כמו במסאז' שאומרים לך להסתובב והמסאז'יסט מרים את המגבת כדי שלא תרגישי שהוא מסתכל עלייך ערומה...
בקיצור, החוויה הייתה לא נוראית בכלל.

לאחר הטבילה, אמא שלי השכירה חדר בבית הכנסת שמעל המקווה והזמינה לשם מישהי בשם רחלי שעושה ערבי מקווה ונקראת "אחותי כלה".






 אנקדוטת שוליים קצרה: אמא שלי מרוקאית ונורא התאכזבה כשלא רציתי לעשות חינה כי בעיני זו הוצאה מיותרת שרק מעמיקה את ההפסד וגם (סליחה על הביטוי) זה מאוד ערבי וברברי בעיני. במשך שנה שלמה היא רק ניסתה לשכנע אותי ובמקום זה רק עוררה עוד יותר אנטגוניזם מצידי. לבסוף, היא הצליחה לשכנע אותי לעשות משהו מצומצם לנשים בלבד ובעלות נמוכה וכך יצא שהגענו ל"אחותי כלה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אמא שלי עמלה המון לקראת הערב הזה- הכינה מלא אוכל מכל טוב, קנתה סלסלאות של חינה, מתנות, עיצבה את הסלסלאות, עיצבה עוגת מגבות... מה לא! הכל כדי להרגיש כמו חינה!
הערב עם "אחותי כלה" התחיל בלישת בצק להפרשת חלה, המשיך באוכל ולאחר מכן ריקודים ושירים. לאחר מכן הגיע טקס החינה שכלל תלבושות, הענקת מתנות ומריחת חינה על הידיים, עוד ריקודים ולבסוף סיימנו בטקס הפרשת החלה.
אני אישית לא מתחברת ממש לדברים הדתיים האלה, אבל אני חייבת לומר שבכלל לא הרגשתי בזה! זה היה ערב שכולו כיף ומאוד נהניתי ממנו!
היינו כולנו נשים (ואבא שלי שצילם חחח) וזכיתי לקבל המון מתנות מכולן ואפילו הדודות של יונתן, אמא שלו, הבנות דודות וכל הנשים שנכחו שם נהנו מאוד ולא מפסיקות לדבר על זה ועל כמה ש"ככה חינה צריכה להיות!"

בתמונה: טקס החינה


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

ותמונה מהריקודים


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

ושוב התמונה לא עלתה


----------



## h i l a d i (11/7/12)

הן עולות פשוט לוקח להן זמן להטען


----------



## Lana678 (11/7/12)

מקסים.... מקסים....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תמשיכי...


----------



## mekushkeshet (11/7/12)

רק הערה.. 
את כמובן מדהימה ויפה מאוד

רק המשפט בפסקה האחרונה שלך הכעיס אותי מאוד.

" מאוד ערבי וברברי בעיניי".

אז נכון שהתרבות המרוקאית היא ערבית (אם הורייך עלו מארצות ערב, גם הם ערבים אגב..סתם נקודה למחשבה)..אבל ברברית?
אם את לא אוהבת את לא חייבת לעשות חינה. כל אחד והדברים אליו הוא מתחבר, אבל לכתוב בפורום שמבחינתך חינה היא מנהג ברברי? מאוד מאוד לא יפה וצורם לעין. זו  דעתי. בלי קשר לדעה האישית שלי על חינות
( מנהג יפייפה ומאוד אותנטי בעיניי).


פשוט הייתי חייבת.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (11/7/12)

אני גם רק הערה 
אם כבר אז כבר
ברברים הם קבוצה אתנית מצפון אפריקה וביניהן מרוקו וזה לא כינוי גנאי (למרות שבישראל כמו כל דבר הופכים את לכינוי גנאי או הערה גזרנית עוקצנית).


----------



## mekushkeshet (12/7/12)

ידעתי שתגיע תגובה שכזו 
יקירתי, גם לי וגם לך ברור שהיא לא התכוונה ל-"ברברית" כקבוצה אלה כמילת גנאי.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (12/7/12)

אני יודעת 
לי היה חשוב שמי שיקרא יידע שברברי זה לא מילת גנאי והאמת שאין לי מושג למה המילה הזו הפכה למילת גנאי.
אומנם הגבתי לך אבל מה שכתבתי מופנה לכל מי שרוצה לדעת קצת יותר
אגב מי שהערה את תשומת ליבי לכך לפני הרבה שנים היא מישהי שהתחתנה עם מרוקאי ברברי. אני זוכרת שהיא היתה אומרת בעלי ברברי ואני לא הבנתי למה היא מכנה אותו כך עד שהיא הסבירה לי

אני גם חושבת שחינה הוא מנהג מקסים.


----------



## mekushkeshet (12/7/12)




----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (12/7/12)

ומצאתי את זה 
אולי מה שמסביר את כינוי הגנאי


----------



## מירית206 (12/7/12)

לא אמרתי את הדברים בצורה הנכונה.. 
חינה אותנטית זה דבר מאוד יפה!
הבעיה, לדעתי, היא שהיום חינה הפכה להיות אירוע לכל דבר באולם עם להקה וזמר מרוקאים ותלבושות מוגזמות וזה מה שאמא שלי רצתה אבל בעיני זה חסר טעם.
יכול להיות שהמילה ברברי הייתה לא במקום אבל לא ידעתי ממש איך לתאר את זה.
בכל חינה שהייתי בה הרגשתי שזה מגעיל, מוגזם, מתאמץ וזה כל מה שחינה לא אמורה להיות.
מצטערת אם מישהי כאן נפגעה מדבריי זו ממש לא הייתה הכוונה.


----------



## mekushkeshet (12/7/12)

הכל בסדר...שמחה שהסברת למה התכוונת


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

ו...הגענו לחתונה! המקום-נסיה 
התחלנו לחפש אולמות ביולי של השנה שעברה וידענו שאנחנו רוצים חתונה בסביבות מאי-יוני כדי לערוך את החופה בחוץ.
בנוסף, היה לנו גם חשוב שהמיקום יהיה בין אשקלון לת"א כדי שיהיה נוח לאורחים של שנינו, כך שהוגבלנו לאזורי אשדוד, גדרה, רחובות, ראשל"צ.
נסיה היה המקום הראשון שהגענו אליו והתרשמנו ממנו מאוד אבל המחיר היה גבוה ומבואסים המשכנו לחפש אולמות אחרים שקצת יותר עומדים בתקציב שלנו.
היינו בהרמוניה בגן, אגדתא, חצר המלכה, טופ דוראן והרמה בכולם מאוד גבוהה אבל אף אחד מהם לא צבט לנו בלב כמו הנסיה.
אחרי חודש וחצי של חיפושים החלטנו שאנחנו חוזרים לנסיה וסוגרים על מחיר שמתאים לנו, וכך היה! סגרנו תאריך ל-20.6 ויצאנו מאושרים עד הגג.

משהו מצחיק: באותו יום שסגרנו שם הבאנו את אבא שלי שיתמקח קצת ושיראה את המקום. בדיוק הייתה חופה אז עמדנו והסתכלנו... ואת מי אני רואה שם? אחד האקסים שלי! ולא סתם, הוא החתן!


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)




----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (11/7/12)

לפחות את יודעת שאם הייתם מגיעים לשלב של חתונה,
לא הייתה לכם בעיה עם בחירת האולם


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

העיצוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאן לא היו לנו יותר מדי אופציות כי האופציה היחידה שלנו היא לקחת עיצב מהאולם- או בסיסי או משודרג.
וחשוב כאן לומר שזה היה החלק היחידי שלא היה נעים בהתנהלות מולם. המעצבת ממש מעצבנת ואנטיפתית ולא באה לקראתנו בכלל! לצערי לא יכולתי לחפש מישהו מבחוץ או לעשות בעצמי ולא רציתי להתפשר על העיצוב הבסיסי (כי הוא היה ממש עלוב!).
היו לנו איתה 3 פגישות ורק בפגישה האחרונה הייתי תקיפה ואסרטיבית והחלטתי להמציא חברים שסגרו שם עיצוב במחירים הרבה יותר שפויים לעומת מה שהיא נתנה לנו ומהר מאוד היא ירדה במחיר והעיצוב נסגר.
היו לנו כ-35 שולחנות וחילקנו אותם לשלישים- בשליש שמנו פרחים ובשני שלישים האחרים שמנו פמוטים בשני סוגים שונים.
התוצאה הסופית הייתה מאוד יפה, אבל לדעתי, לא הייתה שווה את העצבים שהמעצבת גרמה לי..


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

העיצוב בחופה


----------



## IMphoenix (11/7/12)

וואו, מאוד מרשים!


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

איפור ושיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש לי חברה מאוד טובה שהתחתנה בערך שנה וחצי לפניי ובחרה מעצב שיער שהגיע לבית המלון שבו היא התארגנה ועשה לה תסרוקת כל כך יפה שעוד אז החלטתי שכשאני אתחתן אני לוקחת אותו. 
אחרי שסגרנו אולם הוא היה הספק הראשון שמיהרתי לסגור. כחצי שנה אחר כך התחלתי בחיפוש אחר מאפרת שתגיע אליי אבל לא אהבתי אף אחת. מצאתי מישהי עם המון המלצות וכשהייתי אצלה בניסיון האיפור היה סביר ולא מספיק לטעמי למרות שכיוונתי אותה ממש למה שאני רוצה. שילמתי לה מקדמה ובמשך חודשיים התייסרתי שאני לא אוהבת את זה וחיפשתי דברים אחרים וגם בית מלון להתארגן בו.
באחד הימים ישבתי וחשבתי לעצמי שספר ומאפרת שיגיעו עד אליי פלוס בית מלון זה יוצא מאוד יקר והחלטתי לבטל ולסגור במקום זאת בסטודיו.
נותרתי 3 חודשים לפני החתונה בלי איפור ושיער והחלטתי לחפש במקומות הגדולים אבל מכולם קיבלתי תשובה שלילית כי הם היו מלאים.
לא אמרתי נואש ורשמתי על כך הודעה בפורום אחר ומישהי המליצה לי על שגיא דהרי וטלי פאוור ואמרתי "יאללה ננסה...". הגעתי לסטודיו שלהם וכל כך אהבתי אותם, את המקום ואת העבודות שלקחתי לי יום לחשוב וחזרתי כדי לסגור שם.
ביום החתונה הם היו ממש מקסימים והייתה שם אוירה רגועה ונעימה וכיפית והמלווה שלי ואני קיבלנו יחס של נסיכות והתוצאה הייתה מושלמת!

את התמונה המצורפת צילמה טלי והעלתה לעמוד הפייסבוק שלהם!


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

מהממת!


----------



## IMphoenix (11/7/12)

יפייפיה! 
את מקסימה והאיפור והשיער נראים נהדר, מאוד בטוב טעם


----------



## edens song (11/7/12)

פשוט יפהפייה! 
מזל טוב!


----------



## lanit (11/7/12)

האיפור והשיער מהממים 
אל אין ספק שמה שעושה את התמונה זה החיוך שלך


----------



## חדשים בעסק (11/7/12)

איזו מהממת! 
את נראית פשוט קורנת מאושר


----------



## simplicity83 (12/7/12)

מדהימה !!
ראיתי בפייסבוק של טלי ושגיא ואהבתי מאוד!
עוד יצירת אמנות מבית טלי ושגיא, אבל אני חייבת לציין שזה קל - את מהממת עוד לפני כל האיפור והשיער  

כשאמרתי שסגרתי איתם בלי להתלבט כי ראיתי מספיק כלות מושלמות שיצאו תחת ידיהם - התכוונתי לכלות כמוך!


----------



## pipidi (12/7/12)

מדהימה!


----------



## חובבת חוק (13/7/12)

מהממת !


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

ואני ממשיכה - השמלה הראשונה 





 אזהרה: זה עומד להיות קצת ארוך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את הסגנון שלי אפשר לתאר במילה אחת-וואו. רציתי שמלה סקסית צמודה שמבליטה את כל מה שיפה וגם שתהיה חצאית נפוחה מעל (ושניתן להסיר) בשביל השואו בחופה (אני לא ממש בעד להסתובב בקבלת פנים...) וכמו כל מאורסת, מרגע ההצעה התחלתי לחפש באינטרנט שמלות, מעצבים וכו'.
חיכיתי שייצאו קטלוגים חדשים כי די נמאס לי ממה שכבר ראיתי ורציתי שמלה מקולקציה חדשה וכשראיתי כמה קטלוגים באינטרנט צמצמתי את הרשימה לשתיים- ענבל דרור (שנמצאת באשדוד) וגליה להב. קבעתי פגישות לשתיהן והראשונה הייתה לענבל דרור.
קיבלה אותי שם אישה נחמדה בשם חדווה והלבישה אותי בכמה שמלות (מאוד יפות!) ולבסוף החלטתי שיתפרו לי שם שילוב של כמה שמלות ממה שמדדתי וסגרתי שם. כמובן שעל גליה להב ויתרתי.
מאותו יום ועד יום החתונה היו לי 7 (!!!!) מדידות.
המדידה הראשונה הייתה מגוחכת- המתנתי שם בערך שעה (כלומר קבעו איתי לשעה מסוימת, והגעתי בזמן, ובפועל קיבלו אותי שעה אחר כך) בשביל שישימו לי קאפים על החזה ויגידו "זו המידה" והלכתי הביתה (ואני מזכירה- אני מת"א והסלון באשדוד!).
במדידה השנייה שוב המתנתי בערך שעתיים אבל כבר היה בסיס לשמלה. הגזרה ישבה עליי יפה אבל רק בחזה הייתה בעיה. יש לי חזה מאוד גדול ולא הייתה מספיק תמיכה והתפירה בחזה לא הייתה נכונה ויצא שהחזה שלי כולו נשפך החוצה וישב בצורה גרועה ונראה אפילו יותר גדול ממה שהוא באמת. דרשתי שיתקנו את זה כי זה לא נראה טוב אבל המודדת אמרה שהחזה שלי גדול ובגלל זה זה ככה ושזה יפה.
וכך, בשתי המדידות הבאות עברתי את אותו תהליך- המתנתי שעות בתור, כל פעם התקדמו מעט בשמלה ואותי זה עצבן כי ממדידה למדידה שום דבר כמעט לא משתנה והבעיה העיקרית של החזה עוד נותרה בעינה וכל מה ששמעתי מהמודדות היו משפטים כמו "החזה שלך גדול וזה יפה", "זה החזה שלך", "זה מהמם מה קרה לך"... ניסו לסבן אותי מפה ועד הודעה חדשה.
למדידה החמישית הגעתי ושוב המתנתי (3 שעות וזה היה השיא!) וכשנכנסתי למדידה ראיתי ששוב לא מתייחסים לבקשות שלי להתקדם ולשנות דברים בשמלה. לא זז כלום! והעצבים מההמתנה ומחוסר היחס גרמו לי ממש להתעצבן ולשנוא את מה שאני רואה במראה- החזה היה זוועתי! הפעם לא נתתי להן לסבן אותי, לא יכולתי לעצור את עצמי והתחלתי לבכות. מיד קראו לענבל בעצמה שבאה וראתה את הבעיה בחזה ועשתה סימונים לתיקונים כדי שיסדרו את זה ויעשו לי מן "מינימייזר".
למדידה השישית הגעתי אחרי שכל יום באותו שבוע התקשרתי ווידאתי איתם שאני אכנס למדידה בשעה שנקבעה לי ולא דקה אחת מאוחר מזה וכל מה ששמעתי זה "בסדר", "אל תדאגי" וכו'. הגעתי בזמן למדידה ואמרתי שאני רוצה להיכנס בזמן. ישבתי והמתנתי חצי שעה אבל בתום חצי השעה קמתי ובצרחות דרשתי שיכניסו אותי למדידה כי נמאס לי כל פעם לבזבז את הזמן שלי בהמתנה. תוך דקה מרגע שצרחתי הגיעה המודדת להכניס אותי לענבל והתיקון בחזה בוצע וזה נראה הרבה יותר טוב אבל חוץ מזה לא הייתה שום התקדמות בשמלה והתעצבנתי.
המדידה השביעית והאחרונה הייתה ביום שלפני החתונה. הפעם קבעתי לשעה מוקדמת כדי לא להמתין אבל בפועל, כמה מפתיע, שוב המתנתי- הפעם שעה. כבר התישו אותי שם ונורא לא רציתי להתעצבן ביום שלפני החתונה ולא קמתי לצעוק עליהן וחיכיתי כמו ילדה טובה שיקראו לי.  כשנכנסתי שוב גיליתי שלא שינו לי כלום ממה שביקשתי בשמלה ושלא עשו את מה שביקשתי ב-6 מדידות שלפני כן. אמרו לי "אל תדאגי מחר זה יהיה מוכן" ובילבלו לי את השכל ורק מיהרתי לצאת משם והתקשרתי לספר לאמא שלי את מה שקרה ושוב פרצתי בבכי. אני לא חושבת שיש מישהו קרוב אליי שלא התקשר לשם לאיים ולצרוח ואני לא חושבת שיש מישהו שלא דיברו איתו שם. אחרי זה התקשרו אליי ואמרו לי שאני אצא משם מושלמת ושאני לא צריכה לדאוג ושכבר עכשיו עובדים על זה ואני, כדי לא להלחיץ את עצמי, האמנתי.
והגיע יום החתונה- קמתי מאושרת, עשיתי איפור ושיער והגעתי ללבוש את השמלה. ברגע שלבשתי אותה חשכו עיני- עדיין לא תיקנו את מה שביקשתי!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! פשטתי את השמלה מעליי ועמדתי שם עצבנית ומתאפקת לא לבכות ודרשתי את ענבל עצמה. כשענבל הגיעה וניסתה להרגיע אותי לא רציתי בכלל לשמוע אותה, שרק תתקן את מה שהיה אמור להיות מתוקן כבר כמה חודשים לפני כן. ניסו להסביר לי שאי אפשר לעשות את השינויים האלה אבל אני התעקשתי ועשו לי אותם במקום, מה שגרר עיכוב של 3/4 שעה (שהוביל למחסור בזמן בצילומים).

בסופו של תהליך שנמשך 3 חודשים, יצאתי משם בשמלת כלה. השמלה הייתה אמנם מאוד יפה אבל העינוי שעברתי שם לא שווה שום יופי ושום סכום של כסף (ומיותר לציין ששילמתי מעל 10 אלף). ואם זה לא הספיק, כל יום החתונה סבלתי מכאבים מאחד הקרסים שבגב שלא היה שום בד שמפריד בינו לבין העור שלי. זה יצר לי שטף דם ושפשוף שנגרר לצלקת שתישאר לי לכל חיי.


----------



## h i l a d i (11/7/12)

השמלה מדהימה! 
ולפחות מכאן נראה שהיא יושבת עלייך ממש יפה
עם זאת נשמע ממש מתסכל מה שנאלצת לעבור שם
מזל שהתעקשת וזה ממש מרתיח אותי לקרוא את זה אני רק יכולה לנחש איך היתה ההרגשה ביום החתונה
ושוב - מהממת


----------



## nicolewed (11/7/12)

מירית היי 
קודם כל השמלה נראית מהמם עלייך
דבר שני כל כך עצבן אותי לקרוא שככה התייחסו אלייך.
משלמים אלפי שקלים ובחוצפתם הם מזלזלים בבקשות של הלקוח ומסבנים???
ממש מכעיס..
מקווה שהחלק הזה היה קטן לעומת כל היום המקסים והכיפי הזה 
ושהנושא יישכח לך במהירות.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב לשניכם!!


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/12)

מסקנה לכל הכלות העתידיות 
לא לחכות ליום החתונה- אלא להתעקש על התיקונים בו במקום (לפחות ביום שלפני).

לא ככה?!

חוץ מזה, השמלה מקסימה!


----------



## piloni86 (11/7/12)

מירית, בחיי שאני כמעט בכיתי 
את יפייפיה והשמלה בתמונות נראית נהדר אך ככה לייסר אותך. פשוט בושה.
כמו שכתבת:" שם כסף בעולם לא שווה את המחיר הנפשי".
מיותר לציין, שאת חייבת לכתוב ביקורת על המקום ועל ההתנהלות. לא ייתכן שכלה תיצא עם תחושות כאלה ביום החתונה.
לגבי ההמתנה והשעות המבוזבזות אני מאוד מזדהה. אני באתי כל הדרך מב"ש למדידות אצל שמעון דאהן בדיזינגוף. הייתי צריכה לחכות כל מדידה בין שעה לשעתיים והוא לא תמיד היה נוכח שם. זה פשוט מעליב ולא מכבד. אני מקווה שאת כבר עברת את השלב העצבים


----------



## edens song (11/7/12)

אה! 
נכון, זו את! 
לפני כמה זמן הצצתי בפורום כלות, וקראתי את הסיפור שלך.. נדמה לי שזה היה יום אחרי החתונה שלך אפילו.. ופשוט הזדעזעתי!

התנהלות קלוקלת ביותר של נותן שירות.. ועוד שירות שכל כך חשוב ל(כמעט) כל כלה.
צר לי שנאלצת לעבור את זה, אבל בסופו של דבר (אם זה מנחם) היית יפהפייה!

טוב מאוד שאת מעלה את הדברים על הכתב, למען כלות עתידיות.

המון מזל טוב, אתם זוג ממש יפה!


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (11/7/12)

השמלה ממש יפה!!! 
ואת נראית מדהימה,
אין ספק שממש עיצבן אותי לקרוא את החוויה מהמדידות של השמלה,
השבוע הייתי אצל ענבל דרור עם חברה שלי שמאוד רוצה לסגור שם, והיא מתלבטת בינה לבין גלית קורנר,
אין ספק שלענבל יש דגמים מעלפים!! באמת שאהבנו שם כל כך הרבה דברים,
אבל כמו שאמרת שום דבר לא שווה את היחס הזה, את שעות ההמתנה והעינוי.
פשוט נורא ההתנהלות שאת מתארת


----------



## anat45 (11/7/12)

אני פשוט לא מאמינה למה שאני קוראת כאן 
מירית הרי את נשמעת לי (אני מקווה גם לאחרים) מאוד איטלגנטית ומבינה עיניין.
איך יכול להיות שבנות כמוך הולכות ומפרנסות מקומות כאלו!!!!!כשאני הלכתי להזמין שמלת כלה
דבר ראשון ששאלתי כמה כלות יש להם ביום(אמרו לי עד 3).אז היה נשמע לי די סביר,שאלה שניה הייתה
כמה מדידות אצטרך לעשות?ענו לי כמה שצריך אבל בעיקרון שלוש מדידות.ואני רוצה להגיד לך מראש לא משך אותי מקומות
הומיי אדם עם הרבה מוכרות,תופרות ובלגן.חפשתי סלון בוטיק עם מעצב/ת מוכשרים עם שמלות יפות,כמובן במחיר סביר.אני רוצה להעיד
שכבר במדידה הראשונה  ראיתי אך שהגזרה של השמלהשל  ישבה עליי מעולה!!המדידות היו דבר שחכיתי לו כל פעם מחדש בכיף.כואב לי בשבילך
על מה שעברת........אני מקווה שתיהיה מאושרת ושמחה בלי קשר לחוויה הלא נעימה


----------



## Pixelss (13/7/12)

נשמעת כמו חוייה ממש לא נעימה 
ואני מאוד מסכימה איתך שלמרות התוצאה המהממת לא מגיע לאף אחת לעבור חוויה כזאת.


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

ההזמנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פה היה החלק היחידי בכל תכנון החתונה שהייתה התערבות של ההורים.
הרבה מהמוזמנים היו של ההורים ולכן הם מאוד רצו הזמנה שתשדר לאורחים יוקרה, הרבה לפני שהם מגיעים לאולם.
חיפשנו באתרים של חברות כמו טוקסידו ופריפרינט אבל לא אהבנו כלום, ניסינו לעצב משהו בעצמנו וזה יצא ריק מדי או ילדותי וההורים ממש לא אהבו.
אמא שלי חיפשה גם בעצמה והגיעה לאתר של דה לה פרינט. אני ידעתי שזה מקום יקר מאוד אבל אמרתי שנלך לראות ולקבל רעיונות ומקסימום ננסה לעשות בעצמנו משהו דומה.
קבענו פגישה עם בני וראינו כל מיני דוגמאות ומאוד אהבנו את הדברים. אמרתי לו מה הסגנון, איזה צבעים אני רוצה וכו' ובסוף הוא עיצב לנו הזמנה מאוד יקרה אבל מאוד מאוד מאוד יפה! צילמנו, לקחנו יום לחשוב על זה ומבחינתנו זה לא עמד בתקציב. ההורים של שנינו כל כך אהבו שהם החליטו שהם יספגו את ההוצאה הזו וזה לא ירד מתקציב החתונה.


----------



## siki18 (11/7/12)

ואווו!!!! ההזמנה פשוט מהממת!!!


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

הפגישה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בהמשך לתמונה של השמלה, שהייתה בסלון של ענבל דרור, זה מה שהיה בצד השני...


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

ועוד אחת...


----------



## A D u d a (12/7/12)

נראה לי שלך כתבתי בשרשור אחר 
ולא ענית לי... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שאלתי איך סידרו לך בשמלה שהחזה יעמוד כל הערב במקום למרות הגב הפתוח ולמרות החזה הגדול


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

כמה סיבות 
1. הגב פתוח חלקית. אם הוא היה פתוח יותר אז זה לא היה מחזיק
2. במחוך יש שתי עצמות אלכסוניות שעזרו לתמיכה
3. סידרו משהו עם הכתפיות בפנים, אין לי מושג בדיוק מה
4. למרות שאני רזה הרגשתי בשמלה כמו מומיה, הצמידו שם את הכל


----------



## מירית206 (11/7/12)

כמעט שכחתי- החליפה!! 
אני חשבתי שחליפה זה לא כזה עניין ושאפשר למצוא חליפה זולה שתאזן את השמלה היקרה שלי אבל יוני קצת נעלב, ובצדק.
הוא לא הבין למה אני יכולה לשפוך כסף על שמלת חיי (יותר נכון, טעות חיי!) ולו לא מגיע להרגיש גם מיליון דולר.. אז הסכמתי איתו ואמרתי לו לבחור חנות.
הלכנו לליאור סגול בחצרות יפו שעשה לו חליפה ממש יפה. לא רצינו צבעוני, לא רצינו מיוחד...רצינו קלאסי אבל גם איכותי ותפור למידותיו.
התוצאה הייתה מדהימה וממש התרגשתי מכמה שהוא היה חתיך!

אגב, הקישוט לרכב והזר הם מנורית עיצובים, שזה נמצא ממש צמוד לענבל דרור.


----------



## h i l a d i (11/7/12)

החליפה אכן מהממת! 
ואני אשמח לקבל פרטים על החליפה במסר


----------



## h i l a d i (11/7/12)

גברת התחלת את הקרדיטים בבוקר 
ועכשיו כבר ערב
זה נראה לך הגיוני למשוך ככה בנות סקרניות?


----------



## שירשור14 (11/7/12)

מחכים בסבלנות שכבר אין.......


----------



## מירית206 (12/7/12)

חחח... סליחה! אני ממשיכה! 
פשוט אנחנו בתהליכי מעבר דירה ומחפשים רהיטים. זה לוקח המון זמן וזה מתיש!


----------



## מירית206 (12/7/12)

יש איפור, יש שיער, יש שמלה, יש חתן... 
יוצאים לצילומים!!!
התחלנו במתחם התחנה


----------



## מירית206 (12/7/12)

עוד אחת...


----------



## מירית206 (12/7/12)

ועוד אחת (אני ממש אוהבת תמונות בשחור לבן!)


----------



## מירית206 (12/7/12)

וממשיכים את הצילומים בשוק הפשפשים 
אני חייבת לומר שכשהצלם אמר לי "שוק הפשפשים" לא התלהבתי ורק כשהגענו לשם הבנתי כמה צבע וכמה רוח שטות יש במקום הזה!
לכל מי שמחפשת מקום מעניין ומיוחד לצילומים בת"א אז אני ממש ממליצה ללכת לשם!

אגב, הנעליים הן מרוני קנטור


----------



## מירית206 (12/7/12)

עוד אחת


----------



## מירית206 (12/7/12)

ועוד אחת...


----------



## מירית206 (12/7/12)

יוני קצת כועס שאני לא מקדישה לו תשומת לב אז אני אמשיך מחר


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (12/7/12)

וואו! 
תמונה ממש יפה לכלה ממש יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




צבעונית ושמחה!


----------



## edens song (12/7/12)

אין על שוק הפשפשים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונה מהממת!


----------



## niki111 (13/7/12)

מירית- למה הקרדיטים לא ממשיכים??? 
ככה מפסיקים באמצע? שלא נראה את החופה, את הריקודים?


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

אתמול לא היה לי זמן אבל אני ממשיכה עכשיו


----------



## pipidi (12/7/12)

ממש דוגמנים! נראה שממש הלכתם עד הסוף עם זה 
אהבתי מאד!


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

ואני ממשיכה-החופה! 
למען האמת היו שני רגעים שבהם התרגשתי באמת ביום החתונה. הראשון היה כשפגשתי את יוני בסלון כלות והשני היה כשהלכתי לחופה עם ההורים שלי.
ההליכה הזו, עם כל האנשים מסביב, ריגשה אותי מאוד ועצרתי את עצמי שלא לבכות!
אחר כך בזמן הטקס עצמו כבר הייתי יותר רגועה. לא הקשבתי בכלל לרב או למה שנאמר שם אלא פשוט הסתכלתי על האנשים, זיהיתי מי שם וחייכתי לחברות שעמדו ממול ונופפו לי.

בתמונה: אבא עושה קצת פדיחות


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

יוני מכסה אותי עם ההינומה 
ואני מנצלת את התמונה כדי לספר שאת העגילים והמסרקייה קניתי ב"לולאות" בדיזינגוף.
הגעתי לשם לגמרי במקרה כשחיפשתי נעליים והחנות קסמה לי מאוד אז נכנסתי וקניתי את העגילים.
בערך שבועיים לפני החתונה נפלה לי אבן מהעגיל והגעתי לחנות כדי לתקן את זה ואז קניתי את המסרקייה שהתאהבתי בה מהרגע הראשון!


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

כולנו בחופה 
כאן אני רוצה לספר משהו קצת אישי:
בעיני סבא וסבתא זה משהו קדוש, עליון וצריך לתת להם את הכבוד וההערכה המקסימליים. איכשהו נראה שבני הדודים שלי לא חושבים ככה ולכן אף אחד מהם לא טרח לדאוג שסבא או סבתא יהיו נוכחים בחופה. לדעתי זה חוסר כבוד שהם צריכים להסתכל מהצד כמו אורחים רגילים ולא כמו משפחה שברוב המקרים יש להם חלק גדול בחינוך שקיבלנו (הרי אבא קיבל את החינוך שלו מהוריו ועל החינוך הזה הוא חינך אותנו, כנ"ל גם אמא!).
לכן אני דרשתי שאחותי תדאג שלפני שהחופה מתחילה להעלות לשם את סבא וסבתא שלי ושאח של יונתן ידאג להעלות לשם את הסבתות שלו.
בסופו של דבר שימחתי את ליבם (ובינינו, מי יודע עוד כמה שנים יש להם לחיות) וזה חזר אליי בחזרה והרגשתי מאושרת עוד יותר!


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

רגע אחרי שבירת הכוס 
יוני ואני תיכננו במשך חודשים שברגע שהוא שובר את הכוס והחופה מסתיימת אנחנו מתנשקים. אמרתי לו "תיזהר שתחבק או תנשק מישהו אחר לפניי" והוא אמר לי בדיוק את אותו הדבר.
בפועל, תוך כדי שהוא שובר את הכוס הייתי דרוכה ומוכנה לנשיקה אבל הרב שלנו החליט למשוך אותו להגיד מזל טוב וככה יצא שנותרתי לכמה שניות די המומה! אבל מהר מאוד יוני התעשת והגיעה הנשיקה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/7/12)

כל הכבוד על היחס לסבים! 
גם לי חשוב העניין הזה. 
סבתא שלי זקוקה להשגחה רפואית-סיעודית צמודה ואני רוצה שהיא תהיה איתנו ועל זה לא אכפת לי לשלם כמה שצריך.

הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים, רואים שנהניתם ואת נראית מעולה!!

חבל על עוגמת הנפש עם השמלה אבל אני שמחה שהסתדר בסוף =]


----------



## פשושית1122 (15/7/12)

לגבי הסבתא 
סבתא שלי בבית אבות והיא זקוקה להשגחה צמודה, אבל לא הייתי יכולה לסלוח לעצמי אם היא הייתה מפספסת את החתונה.
שילמנו 250 ש"ח לאחת העובדות מבית האבות כדי שתלווה אותה לכמה שעות לחתונה והזמנו לה מונית הלוך וחזור יחד עם הסבתא שתאסוף אותה מבית האבות וחזרה.
(צריך לברר ספציפית אם אפשר מונית או אמבולנס. אם צריך אמבולנס, יש עמותה שעושה זאת בחינם- עזר מציון, אפשר לפנות אליהם והם שמחים לעזור).


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (15/7/12)

תודה!


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

ה-דיג'יי 
על המוזיקה אחראי דיג'יי אלון הלפרין מ"אוקטופוס".
קיבלתי מחברה המלצה על אוקטופוס וכשהתקשרתי לקבוע פגישה אלון היה פנוי. לא הייתי בטוחה ממש ולכן עשיתי חיפוש זריז לראות מה אנשים אומרים עליו והופתעתי מכמות ההמלצות שראיתי.
בשניה הראשונה של הפגישה כבר היה קליק. אלון הוא איש ייחודי מאוד- יש לו אנרגיה ושמחת חיים מדהימה שאפשר רק לקנא בה. הבנאדם הזה כל כך נהנה ואוהב את מה שהוא עושה שפשוט אי אפשר שלא להיות בטוחים שהוא ייתן את הכל וירים את כולם על הרגליים.
יצאנו מהפגישה איתו מוקסמים עד כדי כך שהוא היה הדיג'יי הראשון והאחרון שהלכנו לראות!
בערב החתונה אני לא יודעת איזה שירים היו (מרוב ההתרגשות לא שמעתי שום דבר) אבל הרחבה הייתה מלאה באנשים עד בערך 2 וחצי שאנשים התעייפו והתחילו לחתוך (בכל זאת, זה היה אמצע שבוע) ורק בסביבות 3 ומשהו כשיוני ואני כבר היינו עייפים ולא עמדנו על הרגליים יותר ביקשנו מאלון שיעצור.


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

אטרקציה מוזיקלית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יצא לנו לראות בחתונות של אחרים כמעט כל דבר ולמרות שסקסופוניסט, כנריות או איזשהו הרכב זה מוסיף המון, רצינו משהו מיוחד שלא היה כמותו באף אירוע שהיינו בו.
כשישבנו עם אלון הדיג'יי הוא הראה לנו קליפ של אחד ההרכבים שנמצאים תחת החברה. מדובר בהרכב של שלישיית גיטריסטים שעושים מחרוזות על שירים מוכרים מהמון סגנונות ויש להם כמה פריצות במהלך האירוע- חלקן עם גיטרות חשמליות וחלקן עם בוזוקי.
למרות שהמחיר לא היה זול (בערך כמו דיג'יי נוסף) התלהבנו מאוד והחלטנו לקחת אותם והתוצאה הייתה שיומיים אחרי החתונה אנשים כבר התחילו לשאול עליהם ולבקש טלפונים...


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

מגנטים, זיקוקים וכל השאר... 
על כל אלו אחראי בני מכוכב האירועים.
יצא לי לחטט בפורומים אחרים וראיתי המון המלצות עליו אז התקשרתי ומהשיחה איתו הבנתי שקודם כל הוא הכי זול מכל האחרים שביררתי ונוסף על כך הוא בחור מקסים בטירוף!
לא היה לי ספק שאני לוקחת אותו ואחרי עדכון קצר ליוני על המחיר הודענו לבני שאנחנו סוגרים איתו.
היו לנו זיקוקים בכניסה לחופה ובסלואו והוא נתן לנו עליו זיקוקים בשבירת כוס. בנוסף הוא גם עשה לנו עשן ובועות שהיו לא רק בסלואו אלא לאורך הערב!
המגנטים שהוא עשה באיכות ממש טובה. קיבלנו גם הגדלות שההורים שלנו ממש מבסוטים מהם!
והכי חשוב- רקד איתנו ברחבה ובאמת עשה הרבה שמח!


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

תמונה מהריקודים


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

עוד אחת 
יש לציין שכאן מאוד פחדתי ליפול!


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

השמלה השנייה 
אז בהמשך לסיפור על ענבל דרור, בערך במדידה החמישית כבר התייאשתי ורציתי לבטל את השמלה שם (שבועיים לפני החתונה!) כי נמאס לי מהיחס שם ופשוט חששתי שאני אגיע ליום החתונה ואני אשלם הרבה כסף בשביל שמלה לא מוכנה או לא לטעמי (ונתעלם לרגע מזה שמרוב כל התהליך היא כבר הפכה למכוערת בעיני!!!).
זו הייתה הפעם הראשונה ששיתפתי את יוני במשהו שקשור לשמלה והוא נורא התעצבן שלא סיפרתי לו על זה עד אותו רגע וסיפר לאחותו שהחלה לא מזמן בעיצוב שמלות ומגיעות אליה המון בנות. אחותו שמעה והזדעזעה ועיצבה לי דגם מושלם. כשראיתי את הסקיצה הידיים רעדו לי והבנתי שעשיתי טעות ענקית שהלכתי לענבל דרור ולא פניתי אליה קודם.
קרן מור יוסף המקסימה (הלוא היא אחות של יוני) היא מעצבת צעירה ומתחילה והיא עובדת מהבית בעצמה, בלי תופרות או תחושה של מפעל- הכל היא עושה בעצמה והתוצאה הרבה יותר טובה!
באמת שאני לא רושמת את הדברים מתוך פרסום אלא היא פשוט הצילה אותי! תוך שבועיים היא תפרה לי שמלה והיו לי רק 2 מדידות בלבד! היא הייתה מדהימה ולקחה רק על עלות הבדים (כמה מאות שקלים) למרות שבתכלס השמלות שלה לא חורגות מ4000 שקל (וחבל כי לדעתי מגיע לה הרבה יותר!!!)
מהרגע שלבשתי את השמלה מענבל דרור רק חיכיתי לפשוט אותה כדי ללבוש את השנייה ובסוף הערב לא רציתי להוריד אותה! השמלה הייתה נוחה מאוד, החמיאה לי מאוד, הבד לא חונק ולא פחדתי להשתולל איתה בטירוף!
בנוסף היא גם עשתה את השמלה לשושבינה שלי, לעצמה, לאמא שלה (שהיא האמא של יוני) ולעוד כמה בנות אחרות...


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

הטבעות- ג'קסון 
לא השקענו הרבה זמן בחיפוש אחר הטבעות וגם לא רצינו לחפש במיליון מקומות.
אז ג'קסון זה באמת כמו שכולם אומרים- הומה, תחושה של שוק וכו'... אבל המבחר עצום ואחרי שעתיים וחצי מצאתי את הטבעת שאני רוצה (ליוני זה היה יותר קל, לקח לו כמה דקות להחליט)


----------



## מירית206 (13/7/12)

ו..קרדיט אחרון - פאן הצילום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאן לא היו לנו יותר מדי התלבטויות.
זו חברה שאנחנו מכירים וראינו לא מעט עבודות שלהם אצל משפחה וחברים ורצינו לקבל את אותה איכות.
אבי שצילם אותנו בצילומי חוץ היה מקסים וזורם ויש לו רעיונות מטורפים בראש ונהננו איתו בטירוף!
ובמהלך הערב הם לא פספסו אפילו שניה, צילמו הכל ואת כולם ומזל שכך כי בזכות התמונות אני זוכרת את החתונה!

לסיכום, כמה טיפים טובים:





 להיות רגועים ולא לתת לשום דבר לעצבן אתכם- תנו לאחרים להתעצבן במקומכם.





 לשתות ולאכול כדי שחלילה לא תתעייפו מהר או גרוע מכך תתייבשו





 לזרום עם הצלם. לפעמים הרעיונות שלו יכולים להיראות לכם מוזרים אבל התמונות מוכיחות שהוא צודק.





 להקדיש זמן באירוע לכולם. אני ממש לא בעד להיות בקבלת הפנים. יש כאלה שיראו את זה כרעיון טוב אבל אני ממש הטלתי וטו על הרעיון. במקום זה, חזרתי למה שהיה פעם- עברתי שולחן שולחן ואמרתי שלום לאנשים והצטלמתי איתם.





 פשוט להנות מהיום הזה כי הוא עובר נוראאאאאאאאאאאא מהר!!!

חתונות מהממות ומאושרות לכולן ועוד יותר מזה, חיי זוגיות מאושרים והרבה ילדים!


----------

